# Donkey breeders in Oregon?



## Shari (Aug 21, 2004)

Does anyone know a Farm that breeds nice Friendly Donkeys in either, Columbia, Washington or Yamhill counties in Oregon??


----------



## BigDogs & LittleHorses (Aug 23, 2004)

You might try

Muriel's Traveling Petting Zoo

[email protected]

Route 4 Box 390-B, Astoria, OR 97103

Work: 503-458-6577, Fax:503-458-6255

I don't know if the above is current, or if she is breeding mini donks right now but she would probably know who is...

Daryl


----------

